

Ask HN: Bloomberg Terminal Resources - Maven911

Hi,<p>I recently got access to the bloomberg terminal at our school and went through the training videos available in the platform.<p>There is a lack of resources / forums on the web on how to best use this data to be able to trade better.<p>Do any of you have experience with Bloomberg and can mention how to use this powerful tool to make more intelligent trades
======
codegeek
Bloomberg is proprietary and not sure if there is any publicly available
training materials for it.

~~~
apaprocki
Nothing is published, because it would most likely be obsolete within weeks.
Nearly any docs found online are produced by universities/libraries and are
_ancient_. The platform itself serves up all documentation internally, which
can obviously be kept up-to-date as the apps change frequently.

------
ig1
Your question is a bit too generic, what do you want to trade, why, etc ?

------
nivertech
Are these training videos publicly available?

~~~
Maven911
I dont think so, they seem to only be available within the platform and theyre
not too comprehensive

~~~
apaprocki
Every customer facing app is required to have full documentation with images,
etc. The most popular ones contain the videos. They can be reached by hitting
<F1> (<Help>).

